# العلاقه بين العهد القديم و العهد الجديد (تدبير الخلاص)الجزء الأول



## لاهوت دفاعى (27 فبراير 2010)

*بسم الآب و الأبن و الروح القدس الآله الواحد امين
سلام و نعمة المسيح رب الأرباب و رب الجنود تكون مع جميعنا امين 
اقدم لكم هذا البحث عن العلاقه بين العهدين و يعتبر هذا البحث ايضا مدخل للعهد الجديد و اتمنى ان تستفيدوا منه و سوف اضع هذا البحث على ثلاثه اجزاء لضخامته و اتمنى ان تستفيدوا جميعا و فى اخر جزء سوف اضع المراجع التى تم استخدامها 
الجزء الأول 

**1 - مقدمه و تمهيد 
2 - رؤيه عامه لالتقاء العهدين 
3 - صراع الأنسانيه و الشر و عمل الله 

**الجزء الثانى 
*​*4 - تشتت العالم فى الكره الأرضيه و البحث عن الله 
5 - تدخل الله لاعلان ذاته 
6 - الملكوت فى داخل مملكة اسرائيل 
**الجزء الثالث 
*​*7 - رمز الملكوت فى انتظار الخلاص 
8 - الملكوت  الحقيقى فى المسيح 
9 - الملكوت الأرضى ( الكنيسه )

** مقدمه و تمهيد *​*هذا البحث الذى سوف انشره لم اكن اعلم عنه الكثير حتى تم تدريسه داخل الكليه الأكليريكيه فى عام كامل 
و سوف اضعه باختصار و ايضا هذه الأقسام مستوحاه بالكامل من التقسيم الذى درسناه مع بعض التغيرات حتى يكون سبب بكره لكل من يبحث عن الحق اردت ان اضع هذا الموضوع 
احبائى فى البدايه احب اوضح لكم انه كتبنا المقدس كنز دائما كلما ابحرت بداخله و جدت ما لا يقدر بثمن فبالفعل نحن عندما ننظر للعهد القديم سوف نرى كيف كان الله معنا رغم زيغانا نحن البشر كل لحظه 
و كثيرا ما تهاجم المسيحيه من خلال العهد القديم و يقال كيف يكون الله مهتم فقط باليهود و يتكلمون عن الحروب و عن العنف فى الكتاب المقدس اما فى الحقيقه هؤلاء لا يعلمون اى شئ عن الكتاب المقدس و بل اجزم انهم لم يدرسوا اصحاح واحد فى الكتاب المقدس دراسه سليمه لانه العهد القديم يبين عمل الله لتدبير الخلاص كما سنرى لاحقا 
**2 - رؤيه عامه لالتقاء العهدين *​*خلق الله الأنسان على صورته و مثاله فخلقه فى احسن الصور 
"فخلق الله الأنسان على صورته على صورة الله خلقه ذكرا و انثى خلقهم "
فقد كان الشبه بينه و بين الله فى الحريه و القداسه و السلطان 
فجعل الله من خلال هذا الشبه امكانيه الأتحاد معه فصورت و شبه الله جعلت من الأنسان كائن حى بالله وكانت هذه الصورة تمثل العلاقه و الأرتباط بين الله و الخليقه بين الله و الخليقه الجامده فكان الانسان له سلطان عليها و يرعاها ايضا 
وهذا كان عنوان محبه الله المعلنه فى العالم 
و لكن سقط الأنسان و فقد القداسه و معها الشبه الذى بينه و بين الله  و الذى كان يربطه به 
فقد استغل الحرية التى اعطها له الله خطاء 
و لكن الله لا الذى يحب الانسان لا يمكن ان يفقد حبه للانسان بسبب حادث او فعل فكان لابد ان يعد طريق اخر لكى يتحد الأنسان مع الله مره اخرى 
و لكن الله خلق الأنسان على شبهه حر فكان لابد ان الأنسان يختار بحريته الذاتيه هذا الطريق فقد كان الله فى طريقه لتدبير الخلاص كان يدرب حرية الأنسان ايضا لاختيار طريق الأتحاد مع الله فكان الخلاص مرهنا بارادتين ارادة الله و ارادة الأنسان فى قبول عمل الله 
وهنا المشكله فارادة الأنسان متغيره فاسده فاكانت دائما تعرقل طريق الخلاص و تاخره كما سنرى 
و كان الله يفتح فى كل وقت طريق للانسان كى يعرفه بل كان يتنازل وينزل لمستوى فهم الأنسان كى يرتفعه معه الأنسان تدريجيا لكى يدرك الأنسان كيف يختار الله عن حب و قناعه
فالكتاب المقدس هو عباره عن تقابل بين ارادة الله و الأنسان لتنفيذ عمل الخلاص 
و كان لابد للانسان ايفهم انه 
1 - الخطيه عاره عليه و هى صورة الموت 
2 - امكانيه تجسد الله لعمل معجزة خلاص البشر 
فقد اعد الله فى العهد القديم الكثير من الامثال لهذه الصورتين 
فنرى كيف كان يخذع اليهود للسبى و العار من اجل خطيتهم
و ايضا كيف تجسد الله لابراهيم فى صوره انسان و كيف ظهر لموسى فى العليقه و رؤيا حزقيال ان يرى عرش الله و كل هذه الرموز و التشبيهات حتى يفهم الأنسان عمل الخلاص و يدركه 
فكان الله فى العهد القديم كملك يقوم بتربيه اولاده حتى يملكون معه 
 و يقول القديس اوغسطينوس "ان عرفت التدابير فهمت الأسفار "
فبدون معرفة التدابير يبقى الكتاب المقدس مجرد تاريخ لشعب لكن اذا عرفنا التدابير يصبح الكتاب المقدس تاريخ الخلاص 
 فالكتاب المقدس يروى قصة خلاصنا التى تبدء ب 
"فى البدء خلق الله السموات و الأرض " (تك 1 :1)
و تنتهى ب 
"رأيت سماء جديدة و أرضا جديده" (رؤ 1:21)
فالعهد القديم هو نمو تدريجى لمعرفة الأنسان بالله كما يوجد بيه عهود قطعها الله مع الانسان كالناموس  و ايضا نبوات تحمل بشرى بالخلاص للانسان على فم انبياء قد بلغهم بها الله ليبلغوها للشعب 
فالكتاب المقدس كقصر ملكى كبير عندما ندخل الى هذا القصر نجد مدخل فخم هو سفر التكوين و نجد فيه لوحات اثريه عن الخلق و الكون و وثائق الأباء و يقودنا هذا المدخل الى قاعه الدستور و النظام و هى اسفار الشريعه ثم نجد قاعة البطولات التى نرى فيها صورا من احداث الماضى للبطولات العظيمه و هى الأسفار التاريخيه ثم صالة فلاسفه حيث نستمع فى احدى حجراتهم الى اعظم الشدائد ايوب و قاعة الموسيقى حيث نستمع باعذب النغمات الروحيه لداود و بقية المرنيمن فى المزامير و مكتب استشارات الحياه فى سفر الأمثال و فى بهو اخر نجد قاعة الفكر فى الجامعه و بجانيها نشتم رائحة الناردين و نستمع الى موسيقى حالمه تصف الحب الألهى فى نشيد الأنشاد ثم نصعد بسلم الى قاعه كبيره كمرصد تضم حجرات الأنبياء  حيث توجد سبع عشر حجره و كل منهم فى حجرته على مرصده ينظر الى السماء هؤلاء هم اشخاص الأنبياء الذين ينظرون الى السماء و يخبرون ما يرونه عن كوكب الصبح و النجم المشرق و شمس البر ثم نعبر الى قاعه ضخمه يحفها الجلال و العظمه حيث يجتمع الملك وجها لوجه مع زائريه يتحدث اليهم و يعتنى بامورهم فى الأناجيل الأربعه و بعد هذه القاعه ندخل الى حجره عمليات الروح القدس فى اعمال الرسل و خلفها مباشرة مكتب سكرتاريا حيث رسائل التى تبعث الى الكنائس ثم ممر طويل و على الجانبين صور للدينونه و المجد و فى نهاية الممر نجد قاعة العرش الألهى حيث نرى نور باهر و نسمع اصوات التسبيح فى سفر الرؤيا فمن يدخل هذا القصر و يطلب الوصول لعرش الملك لا بد ان يمر على كل هذا 

*​*3 - صراع الأنسانيه مع الشر و تدخل الله 
(من بعد السقوط الى الطوفان)
**لقد خلق الله كل شئ حسن و خلق الأنسان كموضوع للحب و لم يكن الأنسان مجرد مخلوق احبه الخالق بل اعطاه شبهه و شبهه كما اوضحنا كان فى الحريه و العقل و القداسه و الخلود و بما ان الأنسان عاقل فكان لابد ان يختار ان يحيا مع الله فى قداسه او لا و يفقد مع ذلك شبه الله لا الحياه لا يمكن انت تكون خارج الله لان الله لا يمكن ان يكون مرتبطا بما هو غير مقدس 
و كانت الوصيه هى طريقة الأعلان لكسر العلاقه مع الله 
"لانك يوم ان تاكل منها موتا تموت " تك (2 :17 )
فالاكل هو عصيان الله الذى يخرجهم خارج دائرة اللهو الأنسان اختار ان يكون كيان خارج الله ليكون مثله و لم يثق فى كلام الله و صدق الشر انه لن يموت فسقط الانسان و كسر العلاقه مع الله 
و نادى الله على الأنسان "اين انت" تك (3 :9 ) لم يكن الأنسان مستعدا للاجابه عن حاله الأن 
لانه فسد فقد اكتشف ما فعله بعد فوات الأوان فاصبح الأنسان هاربا من الله بطبيعتة الشرير فاصبح الأنسان بلا سلطان و لا خلود و لا حريه بل عبد للشر 
و لكن الله محبه فكان لابد الله ان يجد طريق اخر يحتوى فيه الأنسان مع الأحتفاظ بالعدل الألهى فى حريه الأنسان و عقوبة الموت فقد اعطاه الله وعد
 "اضع عداوه بينك و بين المراه و بين نسلك و نسلها هو يسحق راسك و انتى تسحقين عقبه" تك (3 :15)
و قد لقن الله هنا اول درسا للبشريه و هى ان الأنسان يستطيع ان يترائى امام الله فى صوره حياه نقيه حتى يقيم علاقه معه فكان سؤال الله للانسان اين انت يعبر عن مدى جرم الأنسان و كانت اجابة الأنسان بانه عريان توضح شعوره الداخلى فى العلاقه بينه و بين الله فلقن الله للانسان ان حياة الحيوان النقيه يمكنه ان يستتر بها و لكن مؤقتا
"وصنع الرب الأله لأدم و امرأته أقمصه من جلد و البسهما" تك (3 :21)
و لكن هذه الأقمصه ستتلف بعد فتره فكان الغطاء مؤقتا فيقول الله فى سفر اللاوين 
" لان نفس الجسد فى الدم فأنا اعطيتكم اياه على المذبح للتكفير عن نفوسكم لأن الدم يكفر عن النفس " 
لا (17:11 )
فقد صنع الله امكانيه لاستمرار علاقة الأنسان مع الله فى صوره مؤقته فالله كما اوضحنا انه كان يحاول رفع التفكير البشرى للفهم من خلال الرموز 
و لكن ارادة الأنسان الفاسده التى كانت دائما تعطل الخلاص كما سنرى قد فسدت وصارت تتجه للشر فقتل قايين اخوه و  و لم ينظر الى تحذير الله فكان لابد ان يعطى الله لادم و حواء نسل جديد حتى يكمل منه الخلاص و يجعل منه اراده فاعطاهم شيس الذى ولد انوش التى تعنى انسان و منه جائت الأنسانيه كلها 
و بجانب اولاد شيس كان هناك اولاد قايين وقد اصبح الفساد قانون حيث قال الكتاب 
"ورأى الرب ان شر الأنسان قد كثر فى الأرض و ان كل تصور افكار قلبه انما هو شرير كل يوم فحزن الرب انه عمل الأنسان فى الأرض"
تك (6: 5 و 6 )
كما ان اولاد شيس قد اتخذوا بنات من اولاد قاين 
"ان ابناء الله رأوا بنات الناس انهن حسنات فاتخذوا لانفسهم نساء من كل ما اختاروا " تك (6 :3 )
فكان حكم الله هو ان :
" لا يدين روحى فى الأنسان الى الأبد لزيغانه هو بشر "
تك (6 :3 )
و كلمة بشر اصلها العبرى هو 
בָשָׂר
اى جسد او لحم 
فقد فقد الأنسان قداسته لدرجة موت روحة و بقت حياته فى دمه 
و لكن هل تضيع الأنانيه داخل فكر الله 
رغم زواغنا نحن البشر قد انتظر الله الى ان يكون هناك من يقد ان يقيم عهده معه 
انتظر حتى نوح و فالحل كان تجديد البشريه كلها فى صوره نوح فجعل الله عهده مع نوح و اعد الخلاص باغراق البشريه بالطوفان لانها قد فسدت فكان لابد ان توافق اراده الأنسان الله فى الحياهو نجد هذا كله بالفعل يحدث ان يخضع المسيح اردته للآب نيابه عن البشر فنجد كل كلمه فى العهد الجديد لها وجود و تاريخ فى العهد القديم 
و نجد هنا فى هذه المرحله قد استخدم الله الرموز التاليه للتوضيح للبشريه 
شجرة الحياه : و هى التى جعلها الله فى كل مرحله من من مراحل الأعداد فى عدة اشكال كما سنرى حتى تحققت فى المسيح الذى يعطينا جسده و دمه و نجدها ايضا فى سفر الرؤيه و تعنى الحياه الأبديه مع الله 
الذبيحه : و هى التى فهمها الأنسان و اخذها كعمل للتقرب الى الله 
و نجدها قد انتشرت فى كل الديانات قبل المسيح بالتوارث 
الفلك : و هو رمز للكنيسه التى تنقذ من الظلمه الخارجيه الناس 
مياه الطوفان : و هى المياه التى غشلت الأرض من الشر و هى ترمز للمعموديه 
**انتهى الجزء الأول 
الجزء الثانى غدا باذن المسيح 
**ربنا يبارككم 
*​*و يجعلنا نستفاد دائما من كتابه المقدس 
*​*سلام و نعمه اخوتى و اذكرونى فى صلواتكم 
*​​


----------



## ق عادل (27 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على تعبك الرب يباركك


----------



## yousef5 (27 فبراير 2010)

*الذبيحه : و هى التى فهمها الأنسان و اخذها كعمل للتقرب الى الله 
و نجدها قد انتشرت فى كل الديانات قبل المسيح بالتوارث

ياريت افهم اشمعني زبيحه ودم 
مش ممكن نتقرب لربنا بحجات احسن زي اعماتل الخير 
ليه الدم

ومش كده يبقي بنعمل زي الوثنين 
*


----------



## yousef5 (27 فبراير 2010)

هل الطفوان حدث في العالم كله ام في منطقة نوح فقط

ولماذا يقتل الله الناس بهذا الطريقه الم يكن هناك حل اخر افضل من ان يغرق الله الناس


----------



## الروح النارى (27 فبراير 2010)

لاهوت دفاعى قال:


> ​
> ​*احبائى فى البدايه احب اوضح لكم انه كتبنا المقدس كنز دائما كلما ابحرت بداخله و جدت ما لا يقدر بثمن فبالفعل نحن عندما ننظر للعهد القديم سوف نرى كيف كان الله معنا رغم زيغانا نحن البشر كل لحظه *​
> 
> ​
> ...


​*شـــــــــكراااً ليـــ لاهوت دفاعىــك*
*موضوع رااائع جداااً*
*هذه هى حقيقة كتابنا المقدس نجد تفسير العهد القديم فى العهد الجديد*
*و العهد الجديد فى القديم *
*فهو كتاب واحد فريد فى ترابطه*
*يعلمنا علاقة الله بالأنسان و علاقة الأنسان بالله*

*الرب يسوع يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## لاهوت دفاعى (27 فبراير 2010)

*سلام و نعمه جميعا 
سلام و نعمه اخى يوسف

*​


yousef5 قال:


> *الذبيحه : و هى التى فهمها الأنسان و اخذها كعمل للتقرب الى الله
> و نجدها قد انتشرت فى كل الديانات قبل المسيح بالتوارث
> 
> ياريت افهم اشمعني زبيحه ودم
> ...


لماذا الذبيحه و لماذا الدم هذا سؤال و السؤال الثانى لماذا نصنع مثل الوثنين 
بصراحه احب اقولك اقرى الموضوع بتركيز شويه 
عامتا انا حاضر لاى اسئله حبيبى و هجاوبك 
بص الجزء اللى ذكرته عن ليه ذبيحه 


> *و قد لقن الله هنا اول درسا للبشريه و هى ان الأنسان يستطيع ان يترائى امام الله فى صوره حياه نقيه حتى يقيم علاقه معه فكان سؤال الله للانسان اين انت يعبر عن مدى جرم الأنسان و كانت اجابة الأنسان بانه عريان توضح شعوره الداخلى فى العلاقه بينه و بين الله فلقن الله للانسان ان حياة الحيوان النقيه يمكنه ان يستتر بها و لكن مؤقتا
> "وصنع الرب الأله لأدم و امرأته أقمصه من جلد و البسهما" تك (3 :21)*


*فالحيوان نقى بلا خطية و لكنه ليس ابدى فلابد ان كان يستتر الأنسان به مؤقتا كرمز للفداء الكلى المسيح ان يصلب و يفدينا بدمه 
و الدم بالزات اشاره للموت 
لان الموت كان هو العقاب اللى قاله الله لادم و حواء *
*"لانك يوم ان تاكل منها موتا تموت " تك (2 :17 )
فكنا نستتر فى صوره دم الحيوان مؤقتا حتى يجئ الفداء الأبدى 
اما عن الوثنين لاحظ حبيبى مين نقل من مين 
الذبيحه توارثت عن البشر من ادم لشيس لانوش لنوح لاولاده لاولدهم
للوثنين اللى منهم من صنعها بذاتها و منهم من غير فيها 
و هى كان اول درس علمه الله للبشريه قبل اصلا ان يوجد غير ادم 
اتمنى تكون وصلت و اى سؤال تانى فيها انا موجود 

*


> هل الطفوان حدث في العالم كله ام في منطقة نوح فقط
> 
> ولماذا يقتل الله الناس بهذا الطريقه الم يكن هناك حل اخر افضل من ان يغرق الله الناس



الطوفان حدث فى العالم كله فالكتاب المقدس بيقول 
*" فمات كل ذى جسد كان يدب على الأرض من الطيور و البهائم و الوحوش وكل الزحافات التى كانت تزحف على الأرض و جميع الناس "
تك (7 : 21 )*
*اما عن الطريقه او الحلول فيقول الكتاب المقدس عن الأنسان فى هذا الوقت *
*"ورأى الرب ان شر الأنسان قد كثر فى الأرض و ان كل تصور افكار قلبه انما هو شرير كل يوم فحزن الرب انه عمل الأنسان فى الأرض"
تك (6: 5 و 6 )
يعنى الأنسان كان بعد بالفعل عن طريق الله فكان ارادته مختلفه بالكامل عن ارادة الله و الله بعلمه الأزلى راى ان هذا الأنسان لا يمكن اصلاحه  فانتظر حتى وجد نوح لكى يصنع معه عهده لمحبته للأنسان كى لا يفنى و تضيع البشريه كلها 
فقد تغيرت صورة الناس عن ما خلقهم الله الا نوح فيقول الكتاب 
" وفسدت الأرض امام الله و راى الله فإذا هى قد فسدت اذا كان كل بشر قد افسد طريقه على الأرض "
تك ( 6 : 11 و 12 )
انظر كمية الشر 
فالله بالطوفان قد اراد ازاله البشريه المبتلعه فى الفساد و ان يجعل هناك امكانيه للحياه الجديده له من خلال عائله نوح البار الذى يحفظ صوره الأنسان الذى سيخلص و تكون هذه الصوره التى لاجلها سيأتى الله

اما عن ما احسسته من قساوة الله فى الطوفان مهلا صديقى الله محب و ليس قاسى ابدا 
فهؤلاء البشر هم من اختاروا طريقهم بارادتهم الحره للموت و زاغوا بعيد عن الله و كما اتفقنا الخروج من دائرة الله يعنى الموت فهم من خرجوا بارادتهم الحره و قد اصبحوا لحم او جسد 
*


> *فكان حكم الله هو ان :
> " لا يدين روحى فى الأنسان الى الأبد لزيغانه هو بشر "
> تك (6 :3 )
> و كلمة بشر اصلها العبرى هو
> ...


*بل وصاروا مسكونين بالأرواح تالشريره لانوهم صاروا مساقين لارادة ابليس فهل يمكن ان يشفق الله على جنود ابليس الذين افسدوا خلقته و بارادته اختاروا الموت فاراد الله ان يفنى تلك الصوره حتى يكون هناك امل فى تجديد الأنسانيه لانه لو ترك الله هؤلاء مع اولاد نوح فمن الممكن اين يجعلوهم يضلوا ايضا و تنتهى البشريه الحيه مع الله بهذه الصوره لذلك فكان الحل الوحيد هو التجديد بالطوفان 
ملحوظه اخى يوسف لو مش مصدق الطوفان علميا عندى استعداد اثبتهولك بس افتح موضوع خاص فى قسم الأسئله عن اثباته العلمى*
*اتمنى تكون وصلت
تحياتى و اذكروا ضعفى فى صلواتكم 
*​


----------



## لاهوت دفاعى (27 فبراير 2010)

الروح النارى قال:


> [/indent]*شـــــــــكراااً ليـــ لاهوت دفاعىــك*
> *موضوع رااائع جداااً*
> *هذه هى حقيقة كتابنا المقدس نجد تفسير العهد القديم فى العهد الجديد*
> *و العهد الجديد فى القديم *
> ...


*ميرسى حبيبى نورت الموضوع و يا رب يكون عجبك و اتمنى ان الجزئين القادمين النهارده و بكره بحضرهم انشاء الله و يعجبوكم ايضا
*​


----------



## الروح النارى (1 مارس 2010)

لاهوت دفاعى قال:


> *ميرسى حبيبى نورت الموضوع و يا رب يكون عجبك و اتمنى ان الجزئين القادمين النهارده و بكره بحضرهم انشاء الله و يعجبوكم ايضا*​


 
*شـــــكراااً ليــ لاهوت دفاعى ــك*
*الموضوع عجبنى قوى*​ 
*أنا فى أنتظار الباقى*
*متاااابع*

*الرب يسوع يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## النهيسى (1 مارس 2010)

لاهوت دفاعى قال:


> *بسم الآب و الأبن و الروح القدس الآله الواحد امين
> سلام و نعمة المسيح رب الأرباب و رب الجنود تكون مع جميعنا امين
> اقدم لكم هذا البحث عن العلاقه بين العهدين و يعتبر هذا البحث ايضا مدخل للعهد الجديد و اتمنى ان تستفيدوا منه و سوف اضع هذا البحث على ثلاثه اجزاء لضخامته و اتمنى ان تستفيدوا جميعا و فى اخر جزء سوف اضع المراجع التى تم استخدامها
> الجزء الأول
> ...






شكرا جدا موضوع رائع  جدا جدا

الرب يبارك مجهودك​​


----------



## kalimooo (1 مارس 2010)

الشكر الك للموضوع اخى الدفاع

فالكتاب المقدس هو دستورنا وحياتنا بالعهدين

فالرب يسوع بنفسه قال انا جئت لأكمل لا لأنقض

مشكووووووووور ...

سلام المسيح معك..


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2010)

موضوع راااااائع جدا ومميز 
شكرا ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

